# Best Blindfolded Tutorial



## Vcuber6 (Jul 24, 2020)

I have been trying for a month now to learn blindfolded, but I can't seem to find a tutorial that's simple and easy. Any suggestions???


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Do you know 2x2 blindfolded? I found that it helped me learn a lot of concepts about blind before jumping straight into 3BLD. You could always try 1BLD, too, but some people would argue that that's pretty much impossible.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jul 24, 2020)

I think speedcubereview’s tutorial is good.


----------



## Vcuber6 (Jul 26, 2020)

I have tried to learn 2x2,I think I will try again


----------



## Vcuber6 (Jul 26, 2020)

*2x2 bld


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 3, 2020)

I think these videos are quite good for blindfold solving. 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLN0JHA1DI700vLaW2VCeLf5aU92Whj5pi


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 7, 2020)

I think that the OG tutorials by Noah Arthurs are the best tutorials for learning how to solve the cube blindfolded.






It's a 3 part series, but it's well worth the full watch.


----------

